# What are you looking for?



## FishCharming (Mar 1, 2010)

open to both single and attached people

I realize that this forum is for fat admirers but what's your goal when you've found that fat, or fat admirer?

Personally i'm very ok with something casual or purely physical (my particular emotional baggage works out well for these "relationships") but i'm also looking to give my daughter a family one day while she's still young enough to enjoy it. 

just curious where everyone stood, especially with the FFA's


----------



## stldpn (Mar 1, 2010)

Well I'm fortunate enough to say I've found what I'm looking for... 

Finding someone who was at least open to the idea of marriage has been a consistent quest for years. I find it rather disheartening that most people tend to be either naive in their understanding of marriage or they've totally given up on it as a social institution.

Secondary to that, I'm not a particularly young man and I don't have children of my own yet but I've always wanted someone who wanted a real family. Ten years ago I might have wanted a few more kids (four or five), but now I'm happy with the idea of one or two.


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 1, 2010)

I came and still come for wank fodder and when I get board with that I see whats happening on the boards.


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 1, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> I came and still come for wank fodder and when I get board with that I see whats happening on the boards.



By wank fodder I mean the Dims Library/Art section (big fan of erotica) and the Paysite area (Bhms feel free to post your sites), and I like to contribute the FFA POV for others to learn from because I appreciate other FA/FFA Pov as well as those we admire. 


.....Escapist thought I should expand on my earlier statement.


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 4, 2010)

I have noticed other FFA's who do come looking for guys. They post a couple of times and then it goes underground...pm's/im's. However, most people (male/female) due use this site as a dating service.


----------



## Joe944 (Mar 4, 2010)

I come here not really looking for anything but a place to share who I am and learn about other people in similar situations to myself. Not that attention from beautiful ladies is ever a bad thing! Now in a relationship I'm not sure what I want, but I have a feeling that if I ever find the right person I'll pretty much know what to do.


----------



## Zowie (Mar 4, 2010)

I'll have to admit, I only signed up to see the picture thread, >.> I'm not so far off from Chicken!
But now it's more of a social thing, and helping not feel so weird about my preferences.
And hey, if I find someone, no compaints, although I'm not looking very hard! XD


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Mar 4, 2010)

Pretty much what Joe944 said (except the bit about now being in a relationship). I come here to be part of a community that not only accepts but pretty much celebrates what I (and many others) am. 

As for what I'd want from a relationship right now, I'm at the stage where I'd like something more serious than I've had previously.

I didn't come here for wank fodder.


----------



## Joe944 (Mar 5, 2010)

Actually that should have read like this!

Now*,* in a relationship I'm not sure what I want, but I have a feeling that if I ever find the right person I'll pretty much know what to do.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm not sure what I'm looking for. What I am sure of is that I'm going to use the phrase "Wank Fodder" in my daily vocabulary for the rest of my life. That was awesome.


----------



## Durin (Mar 5, 2010)

I have been married now for 10years and am not looking for any relationship other than friendship. I came to the boards first because I am an FA. Something about "wank fodder" 

I started hanging out on the BHM boards because it is interesting to see how similar FA/FFA's are and I am pretty big myself. 

I sort of find it entoxicating to hear from women who like men that look like I do. Whoodathunkit.

Also this is a really interesting group of people and I always enjoy talking to folks.


----------



## FinagleBroth (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm content to have someone to talk to for lengty periods of time then have a meeting if anything positive happens. There's only so much Facebook and staring at boring streets I can take.


----------



## MasterShake (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm just looking for a Bettie Page lookalike! :eat2:


----------



## ogie (Mar 13, 2010)

i came here looking for ladies that like big guys ... for me they are like Sasquatch we all know they are out there yet i've never met one.


----------



## *Ravenous* (Mar 13, 2010)

Im looking for someone who looks like this but bigger:wubu::smitten:anyone? lol 

View attachment 24981_101046716599233_100000817164899_26355_1582224_n.jpg


----------



## escapist (Mar 13, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> I'm just looking for a Bettie Page lookalike! :eat2:



What is scary is we have hotter FFA's than her on the board. They are more elusive, rarely post pics, and are always seem to be taken. They do exist though, so there is hope.


----------



## deanbpm (Mar 13, 2010)

A relationship would be nice but I can settle for friendship and a place on the net to waste a few minutes here and there.


----------



## escapist (Mar 13, 2010)

*Ravenous* said:


> Im looking for someone who looks like this but bigger:wubu::smitten:anyone? lol



Sooo your looking for this?

....couldn't help myself, you guys know how I love Photoshop. 

View attachment bhmDude.jpg


----------



## rockabelly (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm looking for an FFA to sweep me of my feet and ravish me. I want her to tell me how wonderful I am and grope me from head to toe. I want to see the lust in her eyes as she jiggles my fat belly. When she smiles and bites her lip is when I know she's into me. I want to see her mind race as she contemplates having my full weight upon her thrusting like a freight train or her straddling me like her personal beast of burden watching me jiggle as she gyrates back and forth.

Yup. That's what I'm looking for. Not too much to ask, right?


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 14, 2010)

rockabelly said:


> I'm looking for an FFA to sweep me of my feet and ravish me. I want her to tell me how wonderful I am and grope me from head to toe. I want to see the lust in her eyes as she jiggles my fat belly. When she smiles and bites her lip is when I know she's into me. I want to see her mind race as she contemplates having my full weight upon her thrusting like a freight train or her straddling me like her personal beast of burden watching me jiggle as she gyrates back and forth.
> 
> Yup. That's what I'm looking for. Not too much to ask, right?



That was hot.:eat2:


----------



## escapist (Mar 14, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> That was hot.:eat2:



Yeah wasn't that just the other night?


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 14, 2010)

escapist said:


> Yeah wasn't that just the other night?



My dear love, I have no clue as to what your talking about


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't know if I'm looking to get it from here or life, 

But I've narrowed it down to a few things.

For the woman accept me for me, enjoy my company, to be able to go back and forth in a conversation, and for her to have pale-ish skin.

Ladies . . . line up.


----------



## *Ravenous* (Mar 15, 2010)

escapist said:


> Sooo your looking for this?
> 
> ....couldn't help myself, you guys know how I love Photoshop.




Lol YES! Pretty much so lol if Craig Owens were to see his pic like that I wonder what he would say I think he would get a laugh at it since someone photoshopped him as a girl


----------



## escapist (Mar 15, 2010)

*Ravenous* said:


> Lol YES! Pretty much so lol if Craig Owens were to see his pic like that I wonder what he would say I think he would get a laugh at it since someone photoshopped him as a girl



Moobs baby, moobs, all us fat boy's got'em. He has a very petite frame. I don't know many fat guys with his build that fat. Most of them are just kind of out of shape. I tried to make him look as fat as I could without making him buff.


----------



## tekkers (Mar 15, 2010)

guess im looking for what most people are looking for and thats something that just feels right. i want the feeling of love but also the pure lust that everyone craves, i think the most important thing is friendship as everyone needs that for the relationship to last the long term.


but while im looking for that special one i could do with some raw animalistic sex


----------



## Zowie (Mar 15, 2010)

I want to see a picture of that "Perfect BHM"-guy all the romance BHM stories have in the lit section. Honestly, it's the same guy over and over. (And he's so wonderful :wubu: )
Soft brown hair, blue eyes, big and soft, tall, intelligent... Does this guy even exist? Is it physically possible?


----------



## Joe944 (Mar 15, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I want to see a picture of that "Perfect BHM"-guy all the romance BHM stories have in the lit section. Honestly, it's the same guy over and over. (And he's so wonderful :wubu: )
> Soft brown hair, blue eyes, big and soft, tall, intelligent... Does this guy even exist? Is it physically possible?



Sorry my eyes are hazel and green mostly but change to blue here and there.


----------



## Zowie (Mar 15, 2010)

Joe944 said:


> Sorry my eyes are hazel and green mostly but change to blue here and there.



Good enough, sweetheart.


----------



## deanbpm (Mar 16, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Soft brown hair, blue eyes, big and soft, tall, intelligent... Does this guy even exist? Is it physically possible?



I'm lacking the hair and I'm only of an average height. I can tick the rest of though


----------



## Zowie (Mar 16, 2010)

But he's got to have it all, haha. Sorry guys, I'll have to search for the manicorn elsewhere.


----------



## rabbitislove (Mar 17, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I want to see a picture of that "Perfect BHM"-guy all the romance BHM stories have in the lit section. Honestly, it's the same guy over and over. (And he's so wonderful :wubu: )
> Soft brown hair, blue eyes, big and soft, tall, intelligent... Does this guy even exist? Is it physically possible?



Ive admitted to myself he doesnt. At least not for me. Ive kinda admitted Im going to die alone with my 8 dogs; but that doesnt stop me from coming here and flirting. I come for the fantasy, community, and hilarious threads


----------



## WillSpark (Mar 17, 2010)

Crap. I have hazel eyes, I wear contacts that are tinted blue, but not enough to affect my eye color. *sad face*

Aw well, I'm prolly not quite big enough yet anyway, and Canada may be a bit of a drive.


----------



## Wanderer (Mar 17, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I want to see a picture of that "Perfect BHM"-guy all the romance BHM stories have in the lit section. Honestly, it's the same guy over and over. (And he's so wonderful :wubu: )
> Soft brown hair, blue eyes, big and soft, tall, intelligent... Does this guy even exist? Is it physically possible?



Soft brown hair: Check.
Blue eyes: Check (Navy blue)
Tall: 5'10" count?
Intelligent: Well, so I'm told...
Big and soft: Not as much as I'd like to be; only 260 at the moment, but hoping to reach 300-400... or more, if I can take it.

Here's my picture.

"Manicorn"... heh.  Figures. The first girlfriend I ever had was a unicorn, after all.


----------



## Wanderer (Mar 17, 2010)

Now, as to the topic: What am I looking for here?

Hm...

To be honest? Someone who enjoys touching me, and who wants to be with me. Someone smart and funny, who doesn't mind me being a big, fat, hairy deal. Someone to date, who can enjoy me and one day... maybe... take it to the next level.

Heh. I don't ask much, do I?


----------



## Zowie (Mar 17, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Ive admitted to myself he doesnt. At least not for me. Ive kinda admitted Im going to die alone with my 8 dogs; but that doesnt stop me from coming here and flirting. I come for the fantasy, community, and hilarious threads



True, true. Although the possibility of finding someone wonderful would be fab (or flab, in this case, ahahahaha. that sucked. >.> erm...) chances are too low and long distance relationships... argh. Been there, done that, got the tattoo, and it's more of a pain that anything else.

And 8 dogs?  Can I have one? I'll exchange it for my cat!


----------



## Bearsy (Mar 17, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I want to see a picture of that "Perfect BHM"-guy all the romance BHM stories have in the lit section. Honestly, it's the same guy over and over. (And he's so wonderful :wubu: )
> Soft brown hair, blue eyes, big and soft, tall, intelligent... Does this guy even exist? Is it physically possible?



I've got all of the above except my eyes are brown.


----------



## Paquito (Mar 17, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> True, true. Although the possibility of finding someone wonderful would be fab *(or flab, in this case, ahahahaha. that sucked. >.> erm...*) chances are too low and long distance relationships... argh. Been there, done that, got the tattoo, and it's more of a pain that anything else.
> 
> And 8 dogs?  Can I have one? I'll exchange it for my cat!



I laughed, if that makes you feel better. Too bad I don't have a chance either, I iz short.


----------



## djudex (Mar 24, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Soft brown hair, blue eyes, big and soft, tall, intelligent... Does this guy even exist? Is it physically possible?



I'm all of those things.


----------



## Zowie (Mar 24, 2010)

djudex said:


> I'm all of those things.


 -HUGS-


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 24, 2010)

I have blue eyes and pretend to be intelligent? How about that!?


----------



## Zowie (Mar 24, 2010)

~da rev~ said:


> I have blue eyes and pretend to be intelligent? How about that!?



Pretend? Darling, you broke my heart, I thought you actually were. ;_; Now I have to find a new boy-dork.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 24, 2010)

I knew I should've kept that charade going until we had kids. Damn me! DAMN ME!!


----------



## Zowie (Mar 24, 2010)

I'll excuse it this once. You can be a bimbo instead, okay?


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm too smart for bimbo status. I'm no scholar, but I gots me some learnin's.


----------



## Zowie (Mar 24, 2010)

You got you some grammar too, I believe!


----------



## djudex (Mar 24, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> -HUGS-



Is that a bionic implant poking me in the leg or are you just happy to see me?


----------

